# Stolen Cruiser



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

Story by thedenverchannel.com 

DENVER -- Car 54, where are you? 

That's what Denver police are probably thinking after an unmarked police car was stolen from in front of a police officer's home Monday morning. 

The police cruiser was parked in front of a house near Clear Creek Drive and Easton Street when the officer it was assigned to started the engine and went back into the house. 

When he came back outside, the cruiser was gone. 

The car is a 2003 two-door Monte Carlo. The license plate is 810 ETI. 

Police said that there were no weapons in the car, but it did have miscellaneous items such as two laptop computers, handcuffs and a traffic vest. 

Police said there is a city ordinance regarding leaving a vehicle running while it is unattended. 

"This is a violation and we will act accordingly," said John White, of the Denver Police Department. 

Anyone who spots the cruiser should contact the Denver Police Department. 

THATS GOTTA SUCK.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

This is the cruiser


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Sgt.berniedo @ Tue 30 Nov said:


> This is the cruiser


Sweet ride 

Scott c:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Well that post got f#$%^&amp; up! nothing is working right tonight. I think I'll just go to bed.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You need to 
1. Delete that as it gives your full name (maybe you don't care)

2. Upload the picture on the web.

http://www.cqbarms.com/photos <- use that to host your pictures.


----------

